# 1964 Satoh 650G



## joe.rieves (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello all, thank you for taking the time to read my post.
My son in law borrowed my tractor this weekend and managed to break the PTO switch under the seat, it flops left and right with zero resistance.
I have taken the top cover off the the PTO housing and pulled the piston and rod assembly out but I found no keyway or roll pin.
I took the nut off that holds the PTO handle and removed the threaded shaft it attaches to, the oring was worn so I replaced it but I still have no joy from my PTO handle.
Any ideas or any recommendations as to where I can turn?
Thank you in advance.
Sincerely,
Trying Not To Feed My Son In Law To The Gators and Hogs...
Joe


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

We do have a Mitsubishi section here with many talented folks with Satoh machines.  
Mitsubishi | Tractor Forum 

So, if your posting moves there you can find it.  

The S650G part manual is located in the the Resource Manager, just poke around the pages till you find it. 
The illustrations will help greatly finding what is the problem. Then with p/n known, Valley Power or other parts sources can help you. 
Cut Size Tractors | Tractor Forum


----------

